# Winterbiken im Deister



## MikeMaschsee (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

sicherlich ist euch auch das Super-Wetter der letzten Tage aufgefallen. Also ich hab' mit spontan ein paar Tage Urlaub genommen und bin ein paar Tage im Deister biken gewesen. Klar, man muss ein bisschen mehr anziehen und auch ein bisschen auf die Wege aufpassen - EEEEIIIIISSSS arrgh.

Mit ein wenig Übung geht's aber super - gerade bei dem griffigen Schnee, der im Deister liegt. Na jedenfalls kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, das tolle Wetter zu nutzen und biken zu gehen. Es ist wirklich ein super Erlebnis. Der Deister ist fast menschenleer (außer am Sonntag) - man hat das gesamte Gebiet fast nur für sich. Alle bekannten Wege und Trails erscheinen in einem ungewohnten Licht und auf vielen Wegen ist noch keine einzige Spur gezogen. Naja, auf einigen ist nun eine Spur  . 

Außerdem ist es eine tolle Möglichkeit, auch das Trailsurfen ganz anders zu sehen: jeder Meter Anstieg muss härter erarbeitet werden (höherer Rollwiderstand) und man bekommt aufgrund der Glätte mit jedem Meter mehr Gespür für sein Bike und den Trail.

Also ich bin total vom Winterbiken begeistert. Wie geht es euch ? 

Happy Trailsurfing,
Mike


----------



## Clemens1 (31. Januar 2006)

...ja das sehe ich auch so. wer jetzt nicht biken geht, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. echt super geil. feste wege, sonne, und in jeder engen kurve driften.   

geiler bericht! gruss clemens

to continue : klick  biken im teuteburger wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (31. Januar 2006)

Ja, das stimmt! Ist schön zur Zeit im Deister.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (31. Januar 2006)

Ist ja schön anzusehen, ich muß leider gestehen das es mir im Moment zu kalt ist ( macht mich fertig: schönwetterbiker, Heizeinlagenfahrer, Taschenofenbenutzer).
Bin ab +10°C wieder im Deister unterwegs.
Im Augenblick ziehe ich die Laufschuhe vor.

Wünsche den Winterharten viel Spaß


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2006)

Och, is ja nett, dass der winx gleich scho die Fotos rausgeholt hat, hätte ich sonst gemacht. 
Wir waren letzten Samstag da und es waren doch überraschend viele Wanderer unterwegs...müssen die Leute samstags nicht arbeiten?!


----------



## LocoFanatic (31. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen... auch mich hat es während der Zeit nicht halten können, bin so spätestens am 3. Tag wieder gefahren, wobei die Bedingungen sehr unterschiedlich waren... wobei die Bilder von oben kann ich nur bestätigen und hätte auch noch selbst gute Motive zur Wahl gehabt, wenn denn die Kamera dabei gewesen wär...

Besonders möchte ich an dieser Stelle aber noch die Tour mit Mats99 aus dem Forum hervorheben, mit dem ich mich im Dezember verabredet habe, nach meinen Prüfungen jetzt mal mit Touren anzufangen... Am Mo, 23.1. war es dann soweit, eine tolle Tour von SPR Bahnhof, Taternpfahl, Annaturm, Stern, Köllnischfeld, Steinbruch, Waldwinkel zum Bhf zurück... mies kalt in den Abfahrten (-10° + Fahrtwind...) und teilweise fieses Eis (bis zu 5 cm auf den Wegen...), aber gut griffiger Schnee machte die Tour zum tollen Erlebnis...

ach ja, heute ohne Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen und leider keine so gute Nachricht: Es taut massivst, diese Woche wird wahrscheinlich sehr matschig... wer Lust hat, ich will vllt Fr wieder raus und eine Runde fahren... PN an mich... ; )


----------



## Fh4n (31. Januar 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> ... und leider keine so gute Nachricht: Es taut massivst, diese Woche wird wahrscheinlich sehr matschig ...



Na dafür sind wir MTBler doch da, wir müssen die Suppe umrühren!  
Bin nächsten Sonntag wieder da.


----------



## Scottfreak (1. Februar 2006)

Schlammschlacht juhuu 
putzen, och neeee 
bin samstag wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder im deister, lange nicht mehr da gewesen.

grüße sven


----------



## T.V. (9. Februar 2006)

Moin,

bin regelmäßig in Hannover. War auch schon mal im Deister. Kenne mich nur leider gar nicht aus. Kann mir jemand Tipps geben (von wo welche Runden)? Fahre so enduromäßig, alles rauf und technisch, spaßig runter. Singletrails bevorzugt.

Irgendwelche Tips?

Danke


----------



## Hattrick (9. Februar 2006)

MikeMaschsee schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin total vom Winterbiken begeistert. Wie geht es euch ?



Selbst eine Eistour ist absolut empfehlenswert - mit Spikes
(sorry wg. schlechter Qualität durch Handybild/Ende Nov.)


----------



## Fh4n (9. Februar 2006)

Hattrick schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst eine Eistour ist absolut empfehlenswert - mit Spikes
> (sorry wg. schlechter Qualität durch Handybild/Ende Nov.)



Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass es jetzt so im Deister aussieht, eher Tauwetter und wilde Bächer dominieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (9. Februar 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

bin heute am Deister vorbeigekommen und hab' mal die Lage gecheckt. Im Deister ist richtig Tauwetter angesagt. Ziemlich matschig dort. Die nächste Tour wird eine echte Schlammschlacht  .

Egal, wenn ich's Samstag einrichten kann, geht's wieder los  . Kneifen gilt nicht! Werde einen Bericht schreiben wie's war und vielleicht ein paar Fotos einstellen.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Hattrick (11. Februar 2006)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass es jetzt so im Deister aussieht, eher Tauwetter und wilde Bächer dominieren.


Doch !  Von Tauwetter keine Spur. 
Stand 11.2.: Oberhalb 200 Hm geschlossene Schneedecke. Ab 300 Hm reicht es locker für Langlauf ... Das war heute eine lecker Schneetour.


----------



## Quen (12. Februar 2006)

Kann ich nur bestätigen - bin heute zweimal mit dem RR über den Nienstedter Pass rüber und was ich so sehen konnte, war Schnee satt! 

Im Benther Berg hingegen versinkt man im Matsch (Stand 11.02.) !


----------



## MikeMaschsee (12. Februar 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

war gestern im Deister. Viiieeeeell Neuschnee. Hat den Vorteil gehabt, dass es einen richtig guten Gripp hatte. Und auch noch bestes Wetter dazu. Wer nicht im Deister war, hat was verpasst. Fotos anbei.

Ich von der Beerenhöhle aus gestartet. Auf Waldwegen vorbei am Kinderheim Hohe Warte. Anfänglich bisschen matschig; ging aber schnell in schönen Neuschnee über (so ab ca. 150-170 hm). Dann rüber auf die andere Deisterseite und weiter zum Nordmannsturm. Hier anfangs auch matschig; wurde aber auch schnell bester Schnee. Vom Nordamannsturm versucht den Trail zu fahren. Schwierig zu fahren; ein bisschen geschoben. Dann wieder auf den Kamm und über Trail zur Wallmannhütte - gut zu fahren. Weiter zum Fernsehturm und wieder Trail Richtung Barsinghausen. Anschließend zum Kammweg zurück, dann Wallmannweg-Nienstedter Paß und auf der Egestorfer Deisterseite zurück zur Beerenhöhle. Nächstes Wochenende geht's mit Sicherheit wieder los.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## insider (13. Februar 2006)

Ja, schöne Bilder!

War gestern auch mal oben am Pass. 
Käse, wär ich doch mal in Wald abgebogen, Grrrr.


----------



## LocoFanatic (14. Februar 2006)

So, war heute zwischen Springe und Völksen unterwegs: Ausserhalb des Waldes ist es meist schneefrei und abgetrocknet, nur halt gefrorener Boden. Teilweise ist der Boden schon angetaut und dann ist es eine relative Schlammschlacht.. 

Im Wald, besonders ab halben Weg zum Tarternpfahl bzw alles oberhalb von Völksen liegt alter Schnee, griffig, spaßig. Nur sind einige Stellen sehr festgetreten und damit leicht rutschig. Große Gefahr geht nur von den Stellen mit blanken Eis aus, das leider zunächst als taubes Eis erscheint, aber superglatt ist.

Ansonsten ist es sehr schön im Deister, im Wald und am Wegrand liegt der Schnee meist noch unberührt und es ist wie Weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (14. Februar 2006)

Ich stimme euch zu!
Super Wetter.
Ich war am Wochenende mit meinem kleinen Hund ein wenig Biken im Deister.
Erstaunt stellte ich fest, dass einige Biker eine sehr geschickte Methode anwendeten um nicht über Glatteis zu fahren - siehe Foto.
Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## MikeMaschsee (15. Februar 2006)

Wenn es weiter so warm bleibt, es wirklich anfängt zu regnen und die dann wieder in den Deister fahren, erklärt sich der Begriff "Dirt-Bike" wie von selbst


----------



## LocoFanatic (15. Februar 2006)

@ Schwermetall: geiles Bild... respect... Grabweg ?!? etwa ?!?

ansonsten Do ist die nächste Ausfahrt, wahrscheinlich wieder mit meinem Hund, daher bleibe ich lieber auf der Springer Deisterseite... hoch geht der Hund gut, aber bergab hat er keine Chance mehr... ; P


----------



## schwermetall (15. Februar 2006)

LocoFanatic schrieb:
			
		

> @ Schwermetall: geiles Bild... respect... Grabweg ?!? etwa ?!?
> 
> ansonsten Do ist die nächste Ausfahrt, wahrscheinlich wieder mit meinem Hund, daher bleibe ich lieber auf der Springer Deisterseite... hoch geht der Hund gut, aber bergab hat er keine Chance mehr... ; P



Jo, es ist der Grabweg.
Übrigens hat mein kleiner Jackie die gesammte Evil-Knievel-Grabweg-Gang auf dem Grabweg abgehängt   und ist sogar schonmal das Grab gesprungen  
- braves Hundchen, aber mich lascht er sogar in Misburg auf der BMX-Bahn ab


----------



## Scottfreak (18. Februar 2006)

wer ist morgen alles da??  grüße scottfreak  ps: also im/am deister


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Februar 2006)

Wo genau ist den der Grabweg? Kann das mir mal jemand sagen (schreiben),oder ist das streng geheim? Ist das eine Trai?
Wir sind zwar schon viele hundert Kilometer im Deister gefahren, aber den Weg kenne ich wohl nicht.


----------



## T.V. (24. Februar 2006)

Moin,

fährt evtl. jemand morgen (25.2.06) ne Tour im Deister? Falls ja, wann und wo gehts los? Würde mich gerne dranhängen, zwecks Ortsunkenntnis  

Grüße


----------



## nippelspanner (24. Februar 2006)

@TV: Du hast ´ne PM! (Keine Lust, hier meine Handynummer zu posten )


----------



## LocoFanatic (24. Februar 2006)

@ über mir... würde mich gerne dranhängen, wenn ihr sagt, wann und wo...


----------



## nippelspanner (26. Februar 2006)

@Loco: Sorry, erst heute wieder ins Büro gekommen und dein Posting gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (27. Februar 2006)

Hammer neuer GAP am Grab ..   .. sieht spitze aus - schon jemand genommen?


----------



## MikeMaschsee (28. Februar 2006)

Tach Gemeinde,

hier ein kurzer Zustandsbericht; bin am Wochenende spontan zum Biken in den Deister.

Los gings in Steinkrug. Dann rüber Richtung Tatarnpfahl. Diesen links liegen lassen und weiter zum Kammweg. An der Laube dann aufgegeben und zurück.

Oberhalb 200m viel Schnee; so ca. 6-8 cm. Es war einfach kein richtiger Gripp unter die Reifen zu bekommen und ein Rollwiderstand vom Feinsten. Die reinste Schinderrei. Auch bei der Abfahrt wollte keine rechte Freude aufkommen. Der weiche Schnee und streckenweise verdecktes Eis. Selbst bergab wollte das Bike nicht richtig laufen, da der Schnee so schön bremsen konnte.

Am Ausgangspunkt angekommen wieder Richtung Hannover, noch einen kurzen Abstecher zum BB. Hier kein Schnee.

Kurzes Fazit: Hoffentlich taut sich das im Deister bald ein bisschen ab. Solange weiche ich erst einmal auf den BB aus - oder sieht es im westlichen Deister besser aus ?

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## schwermetall (28. Februar 2006)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer neuer GAP am Grab ..   .. sieht spitze aus - schon jemand genommen?



Hab ich das nicht schon als Foto eingestellt ?


----------



## Brook (1. März 2006)

Solltest du den LINK von Alex meinen - der ist nicht mehr aktiv .. leider .. bitte noch mal senden, sollte jemand den JUMP noch auf dem PC haben.


----------



## Brook (3. März 2006)

Kommt mal wohl den Deister hoch ... will vielleicht gleich das Grab fahren - oder besser lassen, weil einfach zuviel Schnee??


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. März 2006)

wer traut sich am So mittag ?
will von SPR über Völksen zum Grabweg fahren... nicht zu hart aber Spaß halt... wenns zu viel Schnee oder Eis gibt, Alternativtour möglich... meldet euch einfach... ; )


----------



## jtclark (10. März 2006)

Moin 

wie ist den derzeit die Bodenbeschaffenheit im Deister wollte Morgen mal quer drüber weg?! 

gruss jt


----------



## winx (10. März 2006)

jtclark schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> wie ist den derzeit die Bodenbeschaffenheit im Deister wollte Morgen mal quer drüber weg?!



Also heute wären auf jeden Fall Matschreifen angesagt gewesen. Wir waren heute mit Normalreifen da und es ging teilweise gar nichts. War 'ne schöne Rutschpartie. Die Forstwege sind total matschig, der Schnee hatte null Grip. Ab ca. 100/150 hm, liegt mehr Schnee auf den Wegen aber mit unseren schweren Kisten mussten wir trotzdem viel Schieben. Wir sind oben am Grabweg gestartet, wirklich gut fahrbar ist der Trail aber erst ab dem Dropland.

Fotos: http://www.sylence.de/fotos/v/mtb/20061003-Deister_Tour_Wennigsen/


----------



## Fh4n (10. März 2006)

Ich fands sehr schö! Die reissenden Bächer die Hauptwege runter und wir an jeder Kurve im Schnee stecken geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winx (10. März 2006)




----------



## Scottfreak (10. März 2006)

Wer ist So. im Deister? Ich weiß es noch nicht, bei dem wetter.. oder besser der "boden"beschaffenheit.

gruß sven


----------



## jtclark (11. März 2006)

Moinsen

werde heute mal mit meiner Frau über den Deister rutschen das bedeutet das ich ohnehin nur die Wander wege nutzen werde.    
Mache auch ein paar foto`s damit ihr sehen könnt wie es oben aus sieht!

gruss jt


----------



## jtclark (12. März 2006)

Heute war ich nu im Deister, start war Barsinghausen über das Naturfreundehaus  
 ging es weiter nach Walhalla von dort die Lange Bahn hoch zur Kreuzbuche man ich kann euch das wahr die Schinderei schlechthin. 
Bodenkontakt und Kontrolle über das bike gleich null denn unterm Schnee Eis wie die Sau.
Aber egal am N-Turm pausiert dann den Berg wieder runter das war ganz prima für das Ego, aber hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald wieder weg damit man auch wieder Vernünftig den Hügel rauf kommt   

gruss jt

eigentlich hatte ich fotos versprochen aber nur so als Tipp pack auch einen Akku 
in die camera denne klappts auch mit die Bilder


----------



## MikeMaschsee (13. März 2006)

jtclark schrieb:
			
		

> ... hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald wieder weg damit man auch wieder Vernünftig den Hügel rauf kommt



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. So schön es auch diesen Winter wieder gewesen ist. Langsam reicht es. Jetzt bitte schnell abtauen und trocknen. Dann heißt es nicht mehr Winter-Biken sondern Sommer-Biken  .

Mike


----------



## jonasHannover (26. März 2006)

Hallo allerseits. Schönes Forum.

Ich hoffe das bleibt auch im Sommer aktuell


mfg
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ist am WE jemand im Deister gewesen?

Wie siehts dort aus, auch so extrem aufgeweicht wie der Benther Berg?  

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## Hattrick (26. März 2006)

Quen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ist am WE jemand im Deister gewesen?
> 
> ...



Heute habe ich dort meine Kreise gezogen ...
Der Boden ist auch hier stellenweise sehr weich, (als ob mich jemand festhalten würde  ) und vereinzelt noch immer vereist. 
In 1-2 Tagen dürfte selbst die letzte Eisplatte weg sein. 
Übrigens: Am Donnerstag macht der Nordmannsturm zu  ... und am Samstag wieder auf


----------



## LordLL (27. März 2006)

dem kann ich mich anschließen:
eigentlich bei gutem willen der ganze deister fahrbar, solange man zwangsläufig auf wanderwegen bleibt - den kammweg konnte man gestern noch vergessen; zum annaturm wurde es extrem matschig und aufm weg zum nordmannsturm war am ende nur noch ne dichte eisschicht, wo kontrolle = 0 war.....
aber nach nienstedt/eimbeckhausen straße wars top - bei den temperaturen und der sonne


----------



## Danno (27. März 2006)

HEEEERRRLICH!!!

Ich bin höchst erfreut darüber,dass jetzt nun endlich die sonne rauskommt und der frühling da ist.
war im februar mitem kumpel oben im deister und da war es,wie es andere hier auch schon gesagt haben, auf kammweg und co sau-glatt und nass, von der kälte ganz zu schweigen.Es war wohl das nass-kälteste was ich je erlebt habe,aber dennoch ein erlebnis und man war stolz,als man unter der heißen dusche stand.

Wünsche euch allen ob DH oda CC eine herrliche Bike-Saison ´06
Freu mich schon auf die Zahlreichen Touren und Trailabfahrten durch unseren schönen Deister.

Macht es gut

Danno


----------



## MikeMaschsee (29. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

das Thema "Winterbiken im Deister" hat sich ja nun endlich überholt    . Es hat ja einen regen Austausch in diesem Fred gegeben. Da kann ich dem jonasHannover nur zustimmen, dass wir das beibehalten sollten. Ich will jetzt aber das Wort "Winter" erst einmal aus meinem Wortschatz verbannen. Daher wird einfach ein neues Thema "Biken im Deister" eröffnet; passt dann auch für das ganze Jahr.

Auf eine tolle Bike-Saison im Deister und weiterhin aktiven Austausch.

Greetz,
Mike


----------

